# Truss brackets



## Goldslinger (Dec 28, 2019)

Anybody have the thickness of steel of the truss brackets ? I would like to build my own. I have a civilian upper bracket and it is about .100 inch.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 28, 2019)

Goldslinger said:


> Anybody have the thickness of steel of the truss brackets ? I would like to build my own. I have a civilian upper bracket and it is about .100 inch.



You can purchase from bergerwerke.com.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 28, 2019)

Assuming you are looking for G519 bracket...


----------



## Goldslinger (Dec 28, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> Assuming you are looking for G519 bracket...



Yes g519 . I know I can buy them . I am looking for some small projects to do.


----------



## blackcat (Dec 29, 2019)

Hello;
She is about  0.078 - 0.118 inch thick.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Goldslinger (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you Serge. I think I will make them out of 12g steel.


----------

